# Peptides - Have you really got what you ordered..



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

While following a thread over on Dats forums, the following link was posted.

http://juicedmuscle.com/jmblog/category/analyses/peptides

This contains some very alarming tests of peptides, for example IGF-1 LR3 that tested as rat insulin!

While there are some legit peptides out there,SRC for example..those who pay for the cheapest they can find might think twice after reading the tests on the link..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> While following a thread over on Dats forums, the following link was posted.
> 
> http://juicedmuscle.com/jmblog/category/analyses/peptides
> 
> ...


this does not suprise me at all i have been sying this for a long time, there is a reason things are cheap to buy......because they are cheap to make......pay the extra and get decent stuff SRC is the only place i would buy from....


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Prp Peptides is 98% purity to.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

This is the reason I wouldn't touch the UK sites that sell peptides, they're cheap for a reason...I would rather pay £100 for a vial of ghrp/ghrh that is decent grade and high in purity than pay £10 per vial for sh1t!


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Prp Peptides is 98% purity to.


Do you have anything to back that up? Did you mean pro peptides?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Conscript said:


> This is the reason I wouldn't touch the UK sites that sell peptides, they're cheap for a reason...I would rather pay £100 for a vial of ghrp/ghrh that is decent grade and high in purity than pay £10 per vial for sh1t!


Serious? Is that what needs to be paid? What about SRC?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Serious? Is that what needs to be paid? What about SRC?


No it's not a serious price, the price exaggeration just emphasizes my point... 

SRC is probably the best site you can use for peptides on the internet!


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

I bought a couple of vials of ghrp2 and ghrh off pro peptides and I'm gonna see how they compare to src !

Don't expect them to be that good seen as I bought them in the sale lol 10 dollars a vial!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ill stick with southern research - when things in life are cheap its for a reason..

Plus src ain't that dear if you buy the bulk package of ghrp/modgrf..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

reza85 said:


> Prp Peptides is 98% purity to.


says who? them? have they had there peptides independantly tested? anyone can say they are 98% pure it is proving it that counts plus from what guys have said on here Pro Peptides seem to think CJC1293 is the exact same as Mod GRF 1-29 which it is not this alone would steer me clear of them......but they are cheap so must be ok


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought a load from propep during the sale.

tbh think I may bin the lot as they are affecting my BP, surely this can't be right. BP goes up after pinning then comes down over the space of 2 hours.

Surely decent peps will not affect BP? WTF!!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

SRC are g2g

US peptide supply seem to do good stuff too

Wouldn't touch the chinese stuff with a barge pole.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> says who? them? have they had there peptides independantly tested? anyone can say they are 98% pure it is proving it that counts plus from what guys have said on here Pro Peptides seem to think CJC1293 is the exact same as Mod GRF 1-29 which it is not this alone would steer me clear of them......but they are cheap so must be ok


I will be switching to SRC when Im finished. Outside of sales they aren't actually that cheap (only slightly cheaper than SRC).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Do SRC ever have sales on?

I'm gonna do the pepsi challenge with pro peptides gear and SRC gear

Hopefully I haven't been injecting rats' semen or whatever it was


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Do SRC ever have sales on?
> 
> I'm gonna do the pepsi challenge with pro peptides gear and SRC gear
> 
> Hopefully I haven't been injecting rats' semen or whatever it was


Whats the pepsi challenge I wane do this to lol I hope PRO peptides is not rat poison ethere !

And out side of sale they are about the same price as SRC


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I think SRC are very expensive...

I mean its gonna cost like £120-140ish a month for 100mcg of ghrp2 + mod-grf 3times a day...that seems an awful lot to me?

However i assume from using that...the results would be much beter than doing 100iu Riptropin a month?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

You get what you pay for mate...


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> I think SRC are very expensive...
> 
> I mean its gonna cost like £120-140ish a month for 100mcg of ghrp2 + mod-grf 3times a day...that seems an awful lot to me?
> 
> However i assume from using that...the results would be much beter than doing 100iu Riptropin a month?


???

It would cost about £40


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Were you getting 40quid from Hendrix??

It costs for 5weeks - $190.. which is about £120

Thts what it cost me. I got four btls modgrf and two btls ghrp6 delivered..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

for anyone that knows, SRC is the gold standard, even on the specialist pep boards..


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

herc said:


> Were you getting 40quid from Hendrix??
> 
> It costs for 5weeks - $190.. which is about £120
> 
> Thts what it cost me. I got four btls modgrf and two btls ghrp6 delivered..


Your right mate, I was getting SRC confused with another


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> for anyone that knows, SRC is the gold standard, even on the specialist pep boards..


Amen to that....If they're good enough to have a forum/sticky on Dats board then they're good enough for me! :beer:


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

If you went for the bulk orders the GHRP-2 works out about £12.50 per vial, the MOD GRF(12-9) £19.00 each


----------



## works4me (Jan 4, 2012)

I guess I'm the dummy here. Who is SRC.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ausbuilt said:


> for anyone that knows, SRC is the gold standard, even on the specialist pep boards..


Yea but it's more than $10 a vial Aus cmon mate be realistic it's the price that counts 



works4me said:


> I guess I'm the dummy here. Who is SRC.


Southern Research Company

Guys you get what you pay for, SRC have there peptides independently tested so they can make claims that they are clinical grade I have yet to see another site that does this........as I have said before quality is not cheap so if something is very cheap it is not of a high quality, this does not mean it is not what it claims to be just not great product think generic GH........


----------



## Kalliste73 (Nov 15, 2012)

yeah..yeah..i ordered i lot of peptides from UK and china but i will stick with SRC from now on.

We have just ONE life, folks!


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok...so from what ive heard..

100mcg of ghrp + mod-grf 3 x a day is roughly like 3iu of hgh.

So if you can get genuine rips for cheaper than the peptides..surely the results will be the same?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Your own gh is better than synthetic.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

very interesting thread

i have been buying melanotan previously from melanotan specialist websites

would it be worth instead switching to SRC to buy the melanotan

what i want to know is who says its American made ? all of melanotan websites claim Europe or American made when infact it is all chinese made and imported in bulk to maximize their profits

why are people so sure SRC doesnt do this ?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

David2012 said:


> very interesting thread
> 
> i have been buying melanotan previously from melanotan specialist websites
> 
> ...


If its just mt2 I wouldn't bother... Is also pretty obvious if its working.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

J.Smith said:


> Ok...so from what ive heard..
> 
> 100mcg of ghrp + mod-grf 3 x a day is roughly like 3iu of hgh.
> 
> So if you can get genuine rips for cheaper than the peptides..surely the results will be the same?


well Rips are generic for starters, the main reason is that your own GH is much better than any type of Synthetic GH you inject.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nemises said:


> If its just mt2 I wouldn't bother... Is also pretty obvious if its working.


yeh i understand that

that isnt my issue though

what i want is quality and quality control

the chinese versions of melanotan have been found to contain heavy metals

once injected these heavy metals cannot be broken down by the body and with continued use they build up and eventually cause cancer


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Just recieved a load of mod grf 1-29 and ghrp-2 from SRC expecting good things switching from pro peps that i've been on for like 4 months.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Just recieved a load of mod grf 1-29 and ghrp-2 from SRC expecting good things switching from pro peps that i've been on for like 4 months.


Be interesting to see how they compare. Have you got a journal mate ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

The body releases 2 types of GH 22kda & 20kda

synthetic is made up of only one 22kda


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Be interesting to see how they compare. Have you got a journal mate ?


No mate haven't really got the time for one tbf, i'll make a thread though to compare the two. I'll start on southerns peps ina week or so..


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Anyone else get palpatations after injecting propeptides, I get them for up to 2 hours after, can keep me awake for ages.


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Purity-solutions are a good company as well and get all batches independently tested.

They don't sell igf-lr3 as they got 9 tested from different suppliers and all were bunk.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

tom1234 said:


> Purity-solutions are a good company as well and get all batches independently tested.
> 
> They don't sell igf-lr3 as they got 9 tested from different suppliers and all were bunk.


Looks pretty good.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

herc said:


> Ill stick with southern research - when things in life are cheap its for a reason..
> 
> Plus src ain't that dear if you buy the bulk package of ghrp/modgrf..


They got discounts from time to time. I am currently quite satisfied with their stuffs, and they appear to be quite stable in dry form. I left some vials in freezer for half yr and it works fine now.

They did a sweet mistake to me: they sent some expensive IGF-LR3 vials to me, which should have been sent to somewhere in missisipi.... in the end I got two packs so I sold IGF on ebay lol. (I did use one vial of IGF, made me sleepy as hell plus toothache. my ebay buyer said he loved the effect of leaning out but I just can't stand the sides)


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

hendrix said:


> Anyone else get palpatations after injecting propeptides, I get them for up to 2 hours after, can keep me awake for ages.


Just started them this week myself. Yes I get an increased heart rate. Annoying when your trying to get to sleep!


----------



## themav (Oct 7, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Just recieved a load of mod grf 1-29 and ghrp-2 from SRC expecting good things switching from pro peps that i've been on for like 4 months.


@ need2bodybuild ... did you notice any diff yet from the quality of SRC from Pro peps ....?

Thanks


----------



## Kall (Jul 3, 2012)

Any one notice any diffrence between src and pro peps?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

As said before, you get what you pay for. I used src & they are very good.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I think Prop peps IGF is bunk, I have a feeling its actually insulin and their Melanotan was very weak.


----------



## Dick_Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone been stung for import tax at UK customs from Southern Research Company? As it says on their website they are not responsible for import tax(obviously). Just wondering if anyone has been charged?


----------

